# Forum > General > The Archive >  NFT Influencer Marketing Agency

## sarahgough

Frequenc.com provide NFT influencer marketing agency is a full-service digital marketing agency that specializes in influencer marketing campaigns for brands looking to reach their target audience through authentic content. We offer a wide range of services including influencer outreach, campaign creation, management, and measurement. Our team has worked with some of the world’s leading brands, including Coca Cola, Red Bull, and many others.

----------

